# Belarus 250AS shifting issues.



## mc670 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey all, new here... hoping you guys can help me with a few hiccups im having with a project tractor myself and my brother are partially restoring.

It's a basketcase Belarus 250AS, unsure of the year but im guessing it's a late 80's model because it has one gear stick unlike our other older, belarus 250 we have which has two. We bought this one with a seized engine, we replaced it with another engine from a older parts tractor we had, replaced the fuel pump and injectors and got it running, and moving on its own. 

One issue is we could not get it in all its gears, was quite a challenge find any gear, but managed to get a forward gear... high range and reverse in high range, and forward in its creeper gear for plowing. After stripping out the floorboards and removing the gearstick/shifter tower it came to reveal this.










This piece in the middle which the shifter tower fits into seems to be catching and fetching up, preventing the gearstick from properly slide the rails for the forks and allowing the transmission to go in each gear. This piece which the isolator on the shifter tower moves within pivots on a bolt towards the front the tractor with a set screw (on the right of the picture) im unsure of what this adjust or if this has anything to do with our shifting problems, hoping that anyone with any knowledge on this would be able to chime in and help me figure this out, if any of this info is unclear i'll do my best to explain it better.

Thanks!


----------

